# best way to store Ammo



## tlolesen (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought some surplus ammo cans and I was wondering is there a wrong way to put ammo in them? What I mean is 357 and 9mm ammo comes in a brick that has the point facing down and the shot gun shells come lying horizontal. I can fit more boxes of ammo in the cans if I can place the 9mm and the 357 on there side and the shot gun shells up and down. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I just dump the boxes out into the cans.


----------



## tlolesen (Dec 27, 2011)

So there is no need to face shells or bullets in any particular way? Iam planning to store some of this ammo as a stock pile, and it may be there a while.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

shouldnt bother it as long as you dont store it someplace real hot.If the can sweats inside that is no good.Keep it in a cool dry place and all should be good for quit a few years.


----------



## tlolesen (Dec 27, 2011)

No the cans will be stored in a closet in an air conditioned home


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Preferably cool and dry w/ low humidity and away from oils and other solvents.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

I put my best ammo in this type of box's.

Technoframes Ammunition Storage


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Cat said:


> I put my best ammo in this type of box's.
> 
> Technoframes Ammunition Storage


Pretty fancy stuff at that link. Way too cool for my country-bumpkin butt. :mrgreen:



tlolesen said:


> So there is no need to face shells or bullets in any particular way? Iam planning to store some of this ammo as a stock pile, and it may be there a while.


I don't think there is any right/wrong way to position ammo, based on the way I've seen it packaged from the manufacturers. Remington rifle ammo boxes are often standing on one end-flap (cartridges on their side) in case-lot packaging. Same for CCI pistol/revolver ammo. Federal .223 100-round packs have half the cartridges bullet UP, and the other half bullet DOWN, in the way they are packed in a 4-box case. And bulk-packed ammo is dumped into the box loose, cartridges every which-way, in the same manner as Bruce's when it is poured into an ammo can.

Concentrate on cool/dry/watertight, and preventing wide temperature swings in the storage location, and you'll be good-to-go.


----------



## tlolesen (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone I guess I was over thinking it.:smt1099


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool/Dry.

Not the basement or garage or attic. In my house the coolest and driest spot is on the ground floor in one of the closets. Upstairs is hotter in the summer.


----------



## Soonerman (Jan 20, 2012)

It doesn't matter what direction it faces just make sure it is in an area that doesn't get extremely cold or hot and there isn't moisture. I also store ammo in some surplus 50 cal cases if they still have the rubber gasket on the lid they are perfect for storage.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Soonerman said:


> It doesn't matter what direction it faces...


Not so! Mine is always placed 16° North East. :mrgreen:


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Some sort of dessicant might be a good idea for long term storage.


----------

